# Steering Wheel Swap Question



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

The harness is all there, all you need to do is purchase a factory wheel with cruise control. The biggest issue you have the possibility of running into is that certain cars need to be re-programmed by your dealership in order for the car's computer to recognize the controls.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

Smurfenstein said:


> The harness is all there, all you need to do is purchase a factory wheel with cruise control. The biggest issue you have the possibility of running into is that certain cars need to be re-programmed by your dealership in order for the car's computer to recognize the controls.


Awesome! Thanks for the info. Just 2 other questions.
1- If the car needs to be reprogrammed, will that effect the engine tune?
2- Will any factory Cruze wheel fit? I am a fan of the all black steering wheel, but all I could find for the 2011 was the steering wheel with the silver bottom plate. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

Smurfenstein said:


> The harness is all there, all you need to do is purchase a factory wheel with cruise control. The biggest issue you have the possibility of running into is that certain cars need to be re-programmed by your dealership in order for the car's computer to recognize the controls.


Well it looks like I'm one of those certain cars at least when it comes to the radio controls. Cruise control works great, but no radio controls....


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Rockhead, your issue is that your car did not come with factory audio controls or cruse control. On these vehicles, you need to replace the air bag clock spring (SIR coil). If your cruse is working, I do not think you will need a reprogram, but I am not sure. My buddy bought a 16 LS, we added the cruse. It comes from GM as an accessory package. His car needs a reprogram.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

All I coud find was info for 2012s and up, it says that: *Note: If vehicle is equipped without Steering Wheel Radio Controls, it may be necessary to order and install the Steering Wheel Air Bag Coil. Please refer to the following part numbers for steering wheel air bag coil.
*


----------

